# Waiting For The Fish To Bite



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought I would do a little oil painting while fishing was so slow....what do ya think ? :?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I think if you really painted that, that is pretty cool. I'd buy it. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great shot!!!! :shock: 

I think you better stick with the photography!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah.....it's upside-down.  








very nice


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you should change your fishing technique if it's taking that long for the fish to bite :wink:


----------

